# TNT Hurry up Spaghetti



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2012)

Pour 1/4 c. evoo in large skillet one big enough to hold 1 lb. of cooked  spaghetti.Add 3-4 cloves sliced garlic and pinch of red pepper flakes. Cook 2 min add 3 cups grape tomatoes and salt to taste and pinch of dried oregano. Cook  stirring once or twice til tomatoes are tender and juices start to thicken now put in the cooked pasta in the skillet along with some of the pasta water turn heat to high and cook stirring about 1  or 2 min. if pasta seems dry add a little more of the cooking water  I also add some butter.iServe with some warm bread and butter be it Italian or French and a big green salad.

kades


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you kadesma, sounds like my kind of quickie pasta dish!  Would add some freshly grated parmesan and there ya go!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 30, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you kadesma, sounds like my kind of quickie pasta dish!  Would add some freshly grated parmesan and there ya go!



Im so glad you like the recipe. We love it especially the grand kids
Thanks for letting me know.
kades


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 12, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Pour 1/4 c. evoo in large skillet one big enough to hold 1 lb. of cooked  spaghetti.Add 3-4 cloves sliced garlic and pich of red pepper flakes. Cook 2 min add 3 cups grape tomatoes and salt to taste and pinch of dried oragano. Cook  stirring once or twice til tomatoes are tender and juices start to thicken now put in the cooked pasta in the skillet along with some of the pasta water turn heat to high and cook stirring about 1  or 2 min. if pasta seems dry add a little more of the cooking water  I also add some butter.iServe with some warm bread and butter be it Italian or French and a big green salad.
> 
> kades



Thanks Kadesma, very nice and tasty, IMHO!
Just tomato, olive oil, and GARLIC, I love it 
My only problem is that I realy need to cook my tomatoes/tomato sauce in a soffritto, that is sauteing oil&onions (+garlic), I cant do without my soffritto


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2012)

was anyone else secretly inclined to read the original post really fast?


it's a trick. kads is up to something...


----------



## zfranca (Aug 12, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Thanks Kadesma, very nice and tasty, IMHO!
> Just tomato, olive oil, and GARLIC, I love it
> My only problem is that I realy need to cook my tomatoes/tomato sauce in a soffritto, that is sauteing oil&onions (+garlic), I cant do without my soffritto


I am with you Luca.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 12, 2012)

zfranca said:


> I am with you Luca.



The Soffritto Mighty Club!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 12, 2012)

buckytom said:


> was anyone else secretly inclined to read the original post really fast?
> 
> 
> it's a trick. kads is up to something...


Ah Bucky, you're not supposed to tell  I thought this was our secret.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Aug 12, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> The Soffritto Mighty Club!


Soffritto Club hummmmm. Nice I'm In.
kades


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 12, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Soffritto Club hummmmm. Nice I'm In.
> kades



Ok, I'm OllieOliveOil, zfranca is OnionAunt and you're GarlicGirl!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey, I'm part of that club! What do I get to be??


----------



## kadesma (Aug 12, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Ok, I'm OllieOliveOil, zfranca is OnionAunt and you're GarlicGirl!


Garlic Girl I love it and it fits. 
kades the garlic girl


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sounds wonderful Kades, thank you 




kadesma said:


> Pour 1/4 c. evoo in large skillet one big enough to hold 1 lb. of cooked  spaghetti.Add 3-4 cloves sliced garlic and pinch of red pepper flakes. Cook 2 min add 3 cups grape tomatoes and salt to taste and pinch of dried oregano. Cook  stirring once or twice til tomatoes are tender and juices start to thicken now put in the cooked pasta in the skillet along with some of the pasta water turn heat to high and cook stirring about 1  or 2 min. if pasta seems dry add a little more of the cooking water  I also add some butter.iServe with some warm bread and butter be it Italian or French and a big green salad.
> 
> kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 13, 2012)

Kades,

Thanks for posting the helpful recipe.

Have nice August. 
Margi.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 13, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds wonderful Kades, thank you


You're more than welcome Kylie
kades


----------

